# Ford 9N battery



## Gotzblues

I purchased a Ford 9N that was not running and missing the battery. How can I tell if it is the 6volt system or has been upgraded? If it is the old 6volt what polarity goes to ground?


----------



## pogobill

First off, check to see if you have an alternator, or a generator. The original generator would be a 6 volt, and would require a 6 volt battery with the positive hooked to the ground.
If it has an alternator, a 12 volt battery would be in order and that would be a negative ground.


----------



## Ken N Tx

pogobill said:


> First off, check to see if you have an alternator, or a generator. The original generator would be a 6 volt, and would require a 6 volt battery with the positive hooked to the ground.
> If it has a generator, a 12 volt battery would be in order and that would be a negative ground.


If it has an *alternator*,a 12 volt battery would be in order and that would be a negative ground.edro:


----------



## pogobill

Thanks Ken! I was typing faster than I was thinking.... and I can't type very fast!


----------



## Gotzblues

*ford 8N battery question*

Thanks I will check that tonight. The other question I had is it a big project to convert to 12volt system?


----------



## pogobill

It's not a big project to convert. If you are going to switch to 12V I'm sure someone here will help. I have a thread were I fixed mine up, and *Ken N Tx* is a very hand guy when it comes to this.
Have fun, do some research, and we'll help you along the way!


----------



## Fredneck

i've done the conversion on my 2N, it was pretty easy


----------



## Gotzblues

Thanks for your replys. As soon as it warms up here in Minnesota I am going to get a start on my 8N project.


----------



## pogobill

If you are unsure of the work involved or never did anything like this, You might want to look into buy the kit to do this. The complete kit gives you everything you need to do the conversion and it takes out a lot of the guess work.
Maybe one of the other fellows can jump in here, but I found that if you keep the 6 volt coil, you will need to incorporate the supplied resistor that comes with the kit. If you switch out the coil to a 12 volt, you can by pass the resistor.... at least I did.
Do a little research, and don't just buy the first kit you find.


----------



## Gotzblues

Thanks for the help really appreciated. I will be getting started in a couple of weeks. after snow melts. We are expecting to get 6 to 10 inches of snow Thursday and Friday. Winter does not want to let go this year.


----------



## Fredneck

ya, i used a kit myself. i got it from our local dealer, who i have a lot of faith in, and had no problems with it.


----------

